# Spark Plug for Kipor Generator



## 92581 (May 1, 2005)

Hi again,
I'm trying to find a spare spark plug for ny Kipor generator it is an A7RTC there is no manufacturers name on the plug and my local motor factors can't find an equivalent. Thanks.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

A7RC


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I have had the same problem. No one including Lucas has any knowledge of it. I found when I got my generator home which I bought at the York show it would not start, I went all through the trouble shooting guide only to find there was no spark at the plug, I could not get a replacement so they are sending me one up. I tried to get them to exchange the unit but because the starting rope had made a few indents in the casing they refuse to swop it. I wonder what to do if the new plug does not work. I am off to Spain soon and want the generator for then. Any ideas?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

You can get them from >> HERE <<. :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

flyboy said:


> I am off to Spain soon and want the generator for then. Any ideas?


 8) They sell similar models in Spain too. :wink:


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that information, but I really need to get this fixed. Fingers crossed that the new plug works. Beats me why a brand new genny that has been tested should suddenly have a duff plug!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O They were selling these Chinese Genny's 2 years ago in Spain. I bought one as a back up. If it went wrong? You just took it back and they exchanged it for another that had been returned. We exchanged our's 3 times. I haven't used it this year. :roll:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

A quick search suggest that NGK's equivalent part number for the "A7RC" plug is CR8HSA ?? 

I have no idea if this is correct, or not.. it's just what NGK suggest. 

May or may not help?


----------



## 92581 (May 1, 2005)

Hi I bought mine at the York show. Ran for 3/4hours then petered out I thought it had ran out of petrol but wouldn't start on refuelling. Seller suggested blowing into petrol filler to push any air lock out, Didn't work so now they are sending me a spark plug. I don't think it will work but will wait and see. Fortunately I bought mine on my Caravan Club credit card so I think I will have a comeback via the credit card company if the worste comes to the worste


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

tockettstrailertrash said:


> Fortunately I bought mine on my Caravan Club credit card so I think I will have a comeback via the credit card company if the worste comes to the worste


Yup.

The credit card company will have to coff up your refund if the company in question doesn't. Section 75 under the consumer credit Act...

http://www.oft.gov.uk/News/Press+releases/2004/186-04.htm


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

No chance bought it for cash!


----------



## 92581 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, got a plug for my gene today gkn8hs. Fired up straight away, thanks to everyone for your help


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Where did you get it from? Can't find one anywhere in my Town.


----------



## 92581 (May 1, 2005)

got plug from local motor factors in guisborough


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Failing motor factors for these sparkplugs, go to your local garden centre or lawn mower repairers.

I needed a sparkplug for a genny, the factors minimum order was a box of 10, managed to get one at local GC

Dave :wink:


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Hadn't thought of them, thanks I will give them a try.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks I never thought of them.


----------

